

MIT becomes first Bitcoin economy, gives each student $100 in Bitcoins - superlucy
http://bitcoin.mit.edu/announcing-the-mit-bitcoin-project/?hn=true

======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7666034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7666034)

    
    
        Announcing the MIT Bitcoin Project (mit.edu)
    

My previous list of earlier submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673553)

